# ThrottleStop; the FIVR button is missing



## Zohan (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi,

I want to use ThrottleStop to undervolt my cpu but the FIVR option isn't showing up in the menu.  Could it be because my cpu is not supported?  I've also tried ThrottleStop 6.00 and it was still not showing up.

Thanks,


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2017)

The Core i7-870 came out a long time before Intel started using a Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator (FIVR).  That is why ThrottleStop does not show the FIVR button when run it on your CPU.  

You will have to check your bios to see if it has any options available for voltage adjustment.


----------



## Zohan (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks, I knew my processor was old but I didn't know it was THAT old...  I wanted to lower it's power consumption to make it into an HTPC...  It's seems my bios allows for voltage adjustment, I may try it manual.  I kind of liked the idea of using ThrottleStop as it looks more simple and there is a load of tutorial available online.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2017)

It was that old... several generations and nearly 7 years ago. 

The FIVR came around with Haswell, a little over 2 years ago.


----------

